# [solved] KDM Session

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

wenn ich KDM neu starte, ist immer als 'last session' Fluxbox ausgewählt und das auch wenn ich zuvor KDE oder andere WMs benutzt hab. Ich hab hier KDE und KDM unstable (4.4.3) im Einsatz.

Iirc wurden früher (KDE 3.x) die last session und default session in /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/ als .desktop File gespeichert. Da ist bei mir aber nur KDE-4.desktop

Ich hab jetzt mal Fluxbox deinstalliert. Da bekomm ich dann beim Start von KDM die Meldung:

```
Your saved session type 'fluxbox' is not valid any more. Please select a new one, otherwise 'default' will be used.
```

Default zeigt auf die gewünschte KDE 4 Session, einloggen und ausloggen funktioniert wunderbar. Aber nach KDM Neustart kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung wieder.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wo die letzte Session konfiguriert oder gespeichert wird?

----------

## mv

~/.dmrc

----------

## forrestfunk81

Danke mv, das wars.

Ich hab ne verschlüsselte home Partition, welche mit pam_mount gemounted wird. Darunter (auf der root Partition) waren noch Überreste von config Dateien im Home Verzeichnis, unter anderem .dmrc Hab das jetzt gelöscht, die nervige Meldung ist weg und die default Session wird gestartet.

----------

